# 2x8 week old male Syrian hamsters - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:2
Type/Breed/Variety: Syrian Hamsters.
Sex: Male
Age(s): 8 weeks old.
Name(s): Jasper and Milo.
Neutered: No
Will the group be split: Yes. They are already split.
Reason for rehoming: Both were dumped on the street in their cages.
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way. We have various transport runs so it doesn't hurt to ask! 
Other: Both boys are very friendly and laid back. Great lads and adorable with huge ears <3

This is Jasper

















This is Milo


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Milo is reserved and Jasper has someone coming to look at him at the end of the week. Will update when I know more


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

Not long now Milo my lil sweety :001_wub:


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Jasper was viewed today and his new mum fell in love with him and reserved him. I will update when both boys are in their new home so the thread can be closed


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

really good news


----------



## Jacqueline1818 (Aug 30, 2010)

Jasper is now settled in his new home! A big thanks to Anna and all her advice!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Jacqueline1818 said:


> Jasper is now settled in his new home! A big thanks to Anna and all her advice!
> 
> View attachment 52095
> 
> ...


Hehe is looks fab  Can I pinch these photos?


----------



## Jacqueline1818 (Aug 30, 2010)

AnnaT said:


> Hehe is looks fab  Can I pinch these photos?


Of course!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Anna could you please get in contact, we need to make sure you are still ok for Friday?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Both boys are home. This can be closed


----------

